# Bulbs inside or outside of enclosure?



## Brian A (Feb 4, 2017)

Putting together the final blueprint for Amaru's new digs. Right now I have the bulb outside of his enclosure shining through a vent. The light tends to be concentrated in just the spot underneath. Would it be better to have it inside of his new enclosure in order to cast light to the far corners? Would it need a protective cage around it? What if there is a good foot or two between his back and the lamp when he's basking?


----------



## beantickler (Feb 4, 2017)

My heat lamps are only about 12 to 16 inches above him... Just make sure to cage them and secure them well because mine has been known to try and climb on his...


----------



## Brian A (Mar 10, 2017)

The enclosure I am getting is going to be made of PVC and 4 feet tall. I plan to have about a foot of substrate and the lamps will hang from the interior so there will probably be about 20 inches clearance to his body. I asked the manufacturer about installing a lamp guard or just a mesh screen below the lamps and they seemed less than enthused about it.

Can anyone suggest a lamp guard that would work around 160 watt MVB's and such and attach to PVC, especially if the manufacturer won't preconfigure the enclosure to accept the guards?

Or is 20 inches sufficient clearance that the bulb can be left unguarded? I see a lot of images of tegu enclosures with internal bulbs that are unguarded.


----------



## Chris23039 (Mar 25, 2017)

Depending on what your using to hold the bulbs you can get covers that attach to a dome
http://www.reptilecentre.com/zoo-med-clamp-lamp-safety-cover-25cm_p4008068.htm#.WNbF-jzfWaM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beantickler (Mar 27, 2017)

Trust me... A cage is the way to go... My tegu can jump almost 30 inches... lol cleaning up broken glass mixed in with cypress is no fun!


----------

